# A class bed



## lipupfatty (Sep 3, 2008)

Has anyone had a problem with the brackets breaking on an A class drop down bed


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Not with the last 4 Hymers I have had.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

no, not had any problems that sound so drastic on the Pilote we used to have (8 years) or the Hymer. The gas struts on the pilote were getting a bit tired when we sold it, but nothing else. 

What do you mean by the bracket? Do you mean the bolts that fix the bed to the frame?


----------



## lipupfatty (Sep 3, 2008)

No not the bolts. This is the 5th Hymer that I've had with no problems.
One of the arms that drops the bed down has fractured, it has a small wheel on it at the bottom which runs in a groove when the bed comes down. Very unusual problem , but all I can say it's happened and now needs fixing.Not had any probs with any of the others .


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Ours is a N & B Arto it gets a bit squeaky on the gas struts every now and again sorted out with some silicone spray


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

lipupfatty said:


> No not the bolts. This is the 5th Hymer that I've had with no problems.
> One of the arms that drops the bed down has fractured, it has a small wheel on it at the bottom which runs in a groove when the bed comes down. Very unusual problem , but all I can say it's happened and now needs fixing.Not had any probs with any of the others .


ouch
that sounds like a dealer problem; where are you & what year is it?


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

No fractures in mine as far as I know. Mrs Davesport's load tested it too :lol:


----------



## lipupfatty (Sep 3, 2008)

*A class drop down bed*

It's now with Travelworld in Telford awaiting the part from Hymer. Let you know how they get on with it.
The gas stuts are fine,so I don't really know why it broke.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Drop Down Bed*

Hi,

We have a 2008 B544SL, and on one vivit to Bad Waldsee they informed us they might need to change the whole drop down assembly as they had problems with a particular batch.

It would have been done under warranty if necessary.

Happy Travels

Hymie


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes its a known problem with hymers although I don't know how extensive the problem was.

It is the arms on the A class beds that were not strong enough. Hymer had to manufacture reinforced arms. You could/can have the existing arms reinforced but ONLY if they were/are not already fractured. 

We had to have ours done although this was noticed at time of the purchse deal and the dealer paid for it. The 2 new reinforced arms were £550 and it was a morning work to have them fitted by the dealer. We got them to pay for 2 new gas struts too as we thought it was daft not having them changed at the same time whilst the whole bed is down.

Ours is a 2004 model so not sure when Hymer realised there was a problem and changed to the reinforced ones.

Hope this info helps.

Paul.


----------



## lipupfatty (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info.
I've asked Travelworld to chase up Hymer in Bad Waldsee for their comments.
It's on a 2001 S650 so is indeed quite heavy, like the rest of the van built like a battleship .


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

No problem.

Like I said from what you describe it looks like the arms, or at least one of them are already fractured so you can't have the modification done, you will have to have the new reinforced arms fitted the same as us.

Paul.


----------



## GemmaH (Jul 9, 2013)

We've had a similar problem with the 2007 Geist Mattahorn we bought from Emm-Bee. When readjusting the transversible double bed at the back it seemed to split at the joint but alas it seemed to hold without having the need for repair. Still didn't stop us fearing the worst during the night. :lol:


----------

